# Paul Kingyon



## hawkdog (Sep 3, 2004)

For Christmas my dad gave me one his Paul Kingyon double reed duck calls. Man that thing wails! Probably the easiest blowing call I've ever used.

Anyone know anything about these calls? I know he's from Burlington, Iowa and pretty well known, but thats about it.


----------



## Steve B. (Nov 22, 2004)

I've owned nothing but a Paul Kingyon call. You are correct, it can wail!! When you get good with it you will be amazed at how well you can switch tones, switch between sweet talkin' and hollarin' come backs with it.

I want to get one or two more and put them away. Also considering sending mine back to him for refurbishing. It's been the better part of 10 years without any maintenance other than proper care.


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Do you know by chance where one would be able to purchase one of these calls? My calls just are'nt sounding right to me anymore and I have been looking for something different. This sounds like a high quality call.

Thanks!


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Dont get sticker shocked when you see them. Rich


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

You will have a hard time finding them that's forsure,,,but if you do you will love it,, it is buy far the best duck call out there.I bought mine at the pt. mouillee waterfowl festival about 7 years ago and every year I try to buy another one down there but nobody sells them....My buddy did end up findind them somewhere another guy told them you could buy them,, So I picked up another one and put it in the gun safe.....I paid I think about 150.00 for it but well worth it...But I do know Paul was getting up there in age so that's why I wanted to get another one....Hope this helps you out...(p.s. his Goose calls are hard to blow)


----------



## hawkdog (Sep 3, 2004)

Here's a link:

http://www.precisionreloading.com/goosecalls.htm


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I love mine but be careful with them... always remeber to take the read asm out once you are done they swell very easy and the barrel will crack... they are great calls... it is funny because the two calls I allways carry are a yietzen sure shot and kingyon... talk about to ends of the price spectrum...


----------

